# :( riced out goat!!



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

i was in the Lehighton/Jim thrope area, and i saw this riced out gto again,and i had my camera so i took a pic, i know people have different taste but this is just alwful!,


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Well it's a free country, but that looks really butt. BTW-looks super cold out there...


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I would not advise following that one way sign's orders. :willy:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree Looks like that car is set up for drifting in which I understand that GTO's happen to make excellent drift cars.

Too much for my taste for sure!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jim Wagner just vomit, and John Delorean is trying to climb out of his crypt to strangle that car owner's neck.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Jim Wagner just vomit, and John Delorean is trying to climb out of his crypt to strangle that car owner's neck.


lol:lol:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

This is the danger in buying a Pointiack! You could be associated with cars like that!

Somebody let Jeffs386 know about this. He loves great giant decals. And wings....he'll sprout a chubby over this car.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Judging from the neighborhood, this could be an attempt by the owner to put an end to a bad decision. He's likely hoping the thing gets stolen and stripped. At least that's what I'd be hoping if I woke up and found that thing in my garage.


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> i was in the Lehighton/Jim thrope area, and i saw this riced out gto again,and i had my camera so i took a pic, i know people have different taste but this is just alwful!,



Why?? Ugly!!


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

My god that car makes me feel like a fork is being shoved into my eyeballs


----------



## 05BAADGOAT (Jan 10, 2008)

o lord please help this fool and this poor baby goat out, let a nice man steal that ride and turn it into a daddy goat! please


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

My totaled 2005 looks better then that! Ghetto fool. see what the state pays you when you dont work and have 6 kids. by the looks of that area, it will be stolen and the parts might be available to us soon enough. HA HA


----------



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

Must be getting ready to export it out of the country like this one. :cool


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well it does follow one ricer tradition........... sit outside in the snow and rain.


----------



## CarCrazyQT (Feb 6, 2008)

I've always said that no GTO is bad, but this one is _hideous_. I feel bad for the poor car..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That car's so ugly I went out and kicked mine.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey, whoa, can't you see what is in front of you. This is clearly an attempt to make the car invisible. This person is probably a part of a para military group and feels that his car is an extension of his passion. The car therefore is a military vehicle used to sneak up on blind people, or to remain hidden ins frigid circumstances, perhaps his significant other.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

JerseyGoat said:


> My god that car makes me feel like a fork is being shoved into my eyeballs


I was thinking more like a paper cut to the eyeball! :willy:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

BastropGTO said:


> I would not advise following that one way sign's orders. :willy:


:rofl: Just proves you can rice-out anything!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

It would be worse if ya got your doors blown in by him!:willy: I would never admit that one in the kill section!:willy:


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

All yall' hataz up in this piece. Allz I gotz ta say to yall' is 2fast! 2furious! for yall!

lol someone should break down that guys front door and punch him square in the balls. 
But I suppose if he like it that way, good for him.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

This is what is so good about the U.S., This guy can exercise his freedom of expression and you all can belittle him for doing so and no one goes to jail. I happen to not want that done to my car so I'll keep it locked up in my garage.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

GTO JUDGE said:


> That car's so ugly I went out and kicked mine.


That is what I would do if I had the SAP stuff on mine too. Remember beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If I wanted a lot of plastic stick on stuff I would have bought a Grand Am.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Don said:


> That is what I would do if I had the SAP stuff on mine too. Remember beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If I wanted a lot of plastic stick on stuff I would have bought a Grand Am.


I'm appalled :willy::willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Don said:


> That is what I would do if I had the SAP stuff on mine too. Remember beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If I wanted a lot of plastic stick on stuff *I would have bought a Grand Am.*


You mean you'd buy this >> 










I see more people spending 100% more than list price on SAP parts than I do on cars like that.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

GTO Judge
Judge ye not least ye be judged is what I'm saying. Over the three years I've been on this forum it seems that there is a willingness to pass judgement on others tastes by some here in a really negative and thoughtless way. See responses to ezchronic and just today Fast Freddie and Christian Coach. Peolpe will spend money on what pleases them. How origional would you be if all GTO owners had the SAP and Silver? You obviously are pleased with yourself and your car based on your fancy changing picture thing, you want people to notice and respond positively. So do these other people. And the answer is Yes, your picture of the lovely Grand Am is what I mean.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Don said:


> GTO Judge
> Judge ye not least ye be judged is what I'm saying. Over the three years I've been on this forum it seems that there is a willingness to pass judgement on others tastes by some here in a really negative and thoughtless way. See responses to ezchronic and just today Fast Freddie and Christian Coach. Peolpe will spend money on what pleases them. How origional would you be if all GTO owners had the SAP and Silver? You obviously are pleased with yourself and your car based on your fancy changing picture thing, you want people to notice and respond positively. So do these other people. And the answer is Yes, your picture of the lovely Grand Am is what I mean.


You don't have to lecture me on that. I agree with what you type. I personally don't care what people say about my car as well as you probably don't care what people say about yours. It would be grand if everyone liked what everyone else did.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Which is more annoying...

Un-filtered and sometimes blistering critique based upon personal preference and/or forum consensus, or....

Skin so thin and self-confidence so fragile that the mere mention of a dissenting opinion causes one to either (a) become sullen and sad and teary-eyed, immediately seeking the warm and comfy solace of their childhood blankie, or... (b) sends him off on a fit of rage and vitriol that would make a 2-year-old pause mid-tantrum and say "damn, that dude needs a warm milk in a sippy cup, that'd set him straight!"    

If you ask me, differences in opinions, variety and diversity of members, is what makes a car forum interesting, and even fun... 

If I wanted to have a schmooze-fest, I'd join a knitting forum...

If I say something that anybody disagrees with, or do something to my car that others find silly and/or unsightly, by all means, let me know, I can take it... And I reserve the right to take your comment to heart, or flick it into the ashtray of "whatever"...

Sure, there's a limit, a line, an unwritten code of decency... But sometimes people get so deep into the playing-nice mantra that I'm waiting for Mr. Rogers to log-in from the dead and sing "Good Morning"....


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice park bench spoiler.... but the riced GTO you spotted isn't as bad as the one I found for sale... or is it?

Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Nice park bench spoiler.... but the riced GTO you spotted isn't as bad as the one I found for sale... or is it?
> 
> Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com


I hope he has his sippy cup and warm milk nearby.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

lol ^ , thats 10 times worse!!!!!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

There's some serious coin into that yellow one- looks like a ram air carbon hood and the rims are not cheap either. 
Not my style again but there apparently is an intersecting section C where the world of of muscle A and ricer B cross territories.

If I were 19 year old ricer with an integra and could step way up to a GTO, I'd do it.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

69bossnine said:


> Which is more annoying...
> 
> Un-filtered and sometimes blistering critique based upon personal preference and/or forum consensus, or....
> 
> ...



PLEASE, don't introduce political correctness to this forum. I hear enough from Her Thighness, Hillary, Ted Kennedy, the U-Boat Commander and Hussein Obama. Look, if you want to make fun of me because I'm 57 and just bought a '67 goat to relive my youth, go right ahead. I can take it. But don't stifle others because they want to make a joke about a car that's looks like the one we're discussing.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looks like Will Castro got a hold of that one.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

ppurfield001 said:


> PLEASE, don't introduce political correctness to this forum. I hear enough from Her Thighness, Hillary, Ted Kennedy, the U-Boat Commander and Hussein Obama. Look, if you want to make fun of me because I'm 57 and just bought a '67 goat to relive my youth, go right ahead. I can take it. But don't stifle others because they want to make a joke about a car that's looks like the one we're discussing.


Sorry I lead this thread down this path, I guess civility and reason are out the window here. You can't take it, otherwise you wouldn't start your post the way you have. I'm 55 and bought an 04 GTO because I don't need to relive my youth. Other than the Greedy Old Peoples party in the white 
house, things are going along quite nicely.

69bossnine.... is this a good place to use the term "right wing fascist"?


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

Well at least these pictures show how easily late model GTO's can be turned into ricers. I am glad I got rid of my 05 and got a 68. These pictures really help to further turn me off to late model GTO's.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

You guy's need to relax. Try and be more like me. See the good in everyone. Be a force that brings out the best in your fellow man.


We're all beautiful.
Everyone has a right to an opinion.
None of them are wrong, just different.
You aren't mean, what you said was mean.
Ricer's are somebody's children just like you & I.
You can catch more flies with honey than you can with vinegar.
Every time you encounter a difficult person, try and view things from their perspective.
I hope these simple tips will help us all to find the peace and harmony that we all deserve. Let's try not to disagree ever again. OK?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Don said:


> Sorry I lead this thread down this path, I guess civility and reason are out the window here. You can't take it, otherwise you wouldn't start your post the way you have. I'm 55 and bought an 04 GTO because I don't need to relive my youth. Other than the Greedy Old Peoples party in the white
> house, things are going along quite nicely.
> 
> 69bossnine.... is this a good place to use the term "right wing fascist"?


Fine, I'm a Republican. Vote for Hussain Obama or Her Thighness. In 20 years the name of this country will be changed to North Mexico. I'm happy that you don't need to relive your youth. My weakness. Telling a joke doesn't mean that some has no civility. You sound like every other Democrat -- free speech is OK as long as the views are the same as the Democrats. Why don't we all get a sense of humor and get back to talking about cars?


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I love this forum. We went from making fun of something to talking politics and taking shots at each other. Where else can you find content like this? haha


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Right wing.....Left wing.....we're all just Wings.

Hillary has shown great loyalty in the face of adversity. The woman has character.

And Obama is well dressed, well spoken, and polite.

The republican candidates are good people too.

This country is blessed with countless great choices when it comes to political leaders.

Now isn't this the sort of discussion we all want to have?


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

ppurfield001 said:


> Fine, I'm a Republican. Vote for Hussain Obama or Her Thighness. In 20 years the name of this country will be changed to North Mexico. I'm happy that you don't need to relive your youth. My weakness. Telling a joke doesn't mean that some has no civility. You sound like every other Democrat -- free speech is OK as long as the views are the same as the Democrats. Why don't we all get a sense of humor and get back to talking about cars?


OK I'll play this one more round just for fun.
According to my ancestors, just a little while after the Pilgrims left the Thanks Giving Dinner some of the locals were sitting around the camp fire talking about how in 20 years the area would be called New England. 
You are right it would have to be North Mexico because there is already a New Mexico. It was part of Old Mexico until 1845 and before that Spain. Most of the people living here are newbies. As for free speech I guess it is OK to call a woman "Her Thighness" but not OK to call the GOP anything other than the Grand Old Party right?
Left wing... Right wing.... K-Wing.... RedWing....


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh and one more thing 69bossnine's post was very funny as are Wing-Nuts'.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ppurfield001 said:


> In 20 years the name of this country will be changed to North Mexico.


It may happen sooner than that.. name changes are occurring now:

California is now known as Mexifornia

Florida is now known as Florxico. 

:willy::willy:

Please pass the hot WINGS.:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Don't mean to high jack the thread but I thought I'd share this: 
This was sent to me. According to the source who sent these around, school officials did nothing to stop this. 


Montebello High School in California 

You will not see this heart-stopping photo on the front
page of the NY Times or on the lead story of the major news networks.
The protesters put up the Mexican flag over the American flag flying
upside down at Montebello High School in California .


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Goodness friends, do we need to check our testosterone levels? Civility is not necessairly a part of any form, by design, we get the lead out, we let it all hang out, no need to threaten, mumble under our breath. We are who we are, critics come along for the ride. Go out and hug your GTO and thank the creator that you are one of the lucky ones that has this real dose of Detroit Muscle. This may be one of the last, if not the most powerful production car in the post crude oil era.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, but I think, in some way, on some level, somewhere, this type of nonsense has been going on forever... Kids are kids, and let's face it.... For every bright person you meet, there's a moron somewhere in balance. 

Did you ever wonder, in school, when the SAT's or any of the other "standardized" tests came back, and you were in the top 1%, or 2%, or 10%, or 20%, or whatever.... But did you ever ponder what the hell's going on with the bottom 50%??? And do you realize it doesn't matter where you fit in the pecking order, in the number-line of humanity, that everybody on that line can register to vote when they're 18??

Heck, I remember when I was in my early teens, and Jesse Jackson was running for president, and I watched a debate, and everything he said sounded so nice, so just, so great.... I had no concept of taxes, personal responsibility, government-reach, I just lapped it all up and thought "yeah, we oughta do all that stuff, why not?".... 

I'm afraid that there are plenty of folks in this country who lap-up the promises, the utopian visions, the Robin Hood esque fairy-tale ideology, just like I was susceptible to in my youth...

And half the population falls below the mid-point of intelligence. That's not me trying to stand on a pedestal, that's me trying to point out the realities of self-government. Those-who-can't, need to be on-board with what those-who-can are doing... Somehow, we're trending each decade more toward those-who-can't losing faith in both themselves and their leaders, and unfortunately, they'll swallow just about any B.S. that somebody who claims to be their "advocate" will tell them, which is why the debates for this election-cycle have just about made me want to puke in my popcorn... There is no Santa Claus...

As for party stereotypes... "The republicans are greedy rich old men, and religious freaks", and "the democrats are communists and anti-american"... C'mon folks, are you getting your policital rhetoric from a cereal box? 

There's a difference between greed and DISDAIN OF INEFFICIENCY (the government is damn inefficient, so why should so much of the money we earn go into that rat-hole?).. Crazy to confuse the desire for limited government with greed, but the opposing party belts that line out because they know the mobs will lap it up like a dog from a puddle...

And there's a difference between socialism and goodwill, we should, as a wealthy country et al, be able to afford the best care to our most needy, to see to it that generations of poor are not painted into an inescapeable corner... But the opposing party belts out the word communism, and their mob laps it up as well...

You see, politics is all about winning over the hearts and minds of the bottom 60-percent, that's enough to easily sweep any election, which conveniently, is the easiest and most gullible segment of society to sway and brainwash...

The only way this country works, is when this country's citizens are well-educated, sharp, so that the "number line" I refer to has a range that starts high, and goes higher...

Unfortunately, it's been heading the opposite direction...

Back in the days of Grant and Garfield, there was no room for being clueless, there were no government programs to prop you up, you had to sink or swim, which gave everyone a level of wisdom from a fairly early age. And it worked, save for the inequities inherited from the past such as racism and sexism... But aside from that, everyone pretty much knew what it took to survive and prosper, and government worked... But man, as soon as we started paying folks to do nothing, that was the pulled-thread that started unravelling the sweater guys...

If I've got to, I'll just move to Costa Rica someday, what the hell....


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy cow batman, boss9 must be a vampire going back as far as Grant and Garfield (lol).... but I've got to ask, who feed wing nut Prozac? 

Politico's... the topic's about riced GTO's so back to topic... Now here's another fine example of riced ugly and owned by the SAT lowest 5 percentile... (read the string of posts below the video).

YouTube - 2005 GTO 6.0 SEXY BEAST!!! Real BADAZZZZ


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Ahhhhh, but you see, riced-out GTO's represent a metaphore for what's "wrong" with our system, our country, our society... These cars are symbols of America's struggle... 

That, and winged and graphically-challenged GTO's are so revolting, changing the subject is a predictable "gag-reflex"...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Holy cow batman, boss9 must be a vampire going back as far as Grant and Garfield (lol).... but I've got to ask, who feed wing nut Prozac?
> 
> Politico's... the topic's about riced GTO's so back to topic... Now here's another fine example of riced ugly owned by the SAT lowest 5 percentile... (read the string of posts below the video).
> 
> YouTube - 2005 GTO 6.0 SEXY BEAST!!! Real BADAZZZZ


That guy that owns this car is a local here. One of our club members encountered this car at car show last fall. I do know he paid 42K cash for the car with the SAP. He drag races it legally and illegally. I have seen the car before it was abominated. I talked to the owner once and he encouraged me to pimp mine out. 

He had a special brace made and installed under the rear fascia because the fascia as designed was causing him wind drag and lowering his 1/4 time. He boasted to one of the service writers this car is an under 11 car.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Holy cow batman, boss9 must be a vampire going back as far as Grant and Garfield (lol).... but I've got to ask, who feed wing nut Prozac?
> 
> Politico's... the topic's about riced GTO's so back to topic... Now here's another fine example of riced ugly and owned by the SAT lowest 5 percentile... (read the string of posts below the video).
> 
> YouTube - 2005 GTO 6.0 SEXY BEAST!!! Real BADAZZZZ


I know the answer for the crazy spoiler! I think that the owner of this GTO believes that it will actually fly!?:willy: Just needs a set of wings now!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> That guy that owns this car is a local here. I have seen the car before it was abominated. I talked to the owner once and he encouraged me to pimp mine out.
> 
> He had a special brace made and installed under the rear fascia because the fascia as designed was causing him wind drag and lowering his 1/4 time. He boasted to one of the service writers this car is an under 11 car.


Vic,
Yea, I'm sure he did think you should bastardize your ride like he did and I'm wondering if he wound up with the one you actually ordered. I don't see his hood as an improvement over the stock 05/06 hood and the wing... is butt assed ugly. The car sounds good... but I like em loud and understand its not for everybody. I think the car would be badazz if it had the stock hood and no wing at all. But his BS posts and boasts are where the real humor is...



> jinjirx7
> Its got the whole package! This car has all the bolt on packages that pontiac or anything or anyone has! If your iterested the car is for sale! $33,000! The car has only 15,000 miles on it! Trust me is new! I dont even use this car much, is just like a show car no wat I mean? Well if your interested let me know! Their is $6,500 on rims and tires! Its a good deal, when I bought the car it wasnt even on the streets yet! I paid $37,000 stock with the 455 package came directly from Australia. Ok
> 
> jinjirx7
> ...


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

What a maroon.... Doesn't he realize that when you add a spoiler for downforce, you SACRIFICE top-speed??? You trade speed for stability, there's no free lunch..

Besides, it's take 700 flippin horsepower to push a Goat over 200, no matter what you bolt to the back..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red, you're correct that is the original car I ordered.

I ordered second week of 2005 and it wasn't delivered until August. I saw the car in the show room. I was told he came in looking for a GTO saw it and wanted it. He then ordered the SAP and he did not haggle in price so they highballed him and he slapped down cash and took the car. 

He told the sales guy he was taking it right to the race track. They cautioned him about warranty problems if he did it. He also bragged about hitting 150mph on busy route 222. I was further told he's had the car in many times for service. Don't know how he did this but somehow he busted up the one front brake caliper. He is beating it to death I am told. The way it was described to me is he challenges everything he sees.

One of his buddies seen me showing mine last summer and he told me the guy was looking to sell it, I can't recall what he was now looking for but I am sure I will recognize it if I ever see it. 

When I ran in to the owner of this car it was at the body shop, he was having some work done to it, this is when he told me he was going to mod it out, and suggested I do the same. I told him that was the car I ordered but it sat in California on the loading docks for so long I got pissed and canceled the order and had the dealer find one like I ordered. Too bad I couldn't have saved it from disparity.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Don said:


> OK I'll play this one more round just for fun.
> According to my ancestors, just a little while after the Pilgrims left the Thanks Giving Dinner some of the locals were sitting around the camp fire talking about how in 20 years the area would be called New England.
> You are right it would have to be North Mexico because there is already a New Mexico. It was part of Old Mexico until 1845 and before that Spain. Most of the people living here are newbies. As for free speech I guess it is OK to call a woman "Her Thighness" but not OK to call the GOP anything other than the Grand Old Party right?
> Left wing... Right wing.... K-Wing.... RedWing....


Point taken. I just reacted to your implied criticism with my Hillary comments. You're right -- Wing Nut said it best. OK, let's get back to the cars..........


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Judge,
LOL... its all your fault, that poor goat's been turned out like a Times Square crack hoe! 

150 on Rt222... somebody has to keep Cleveland Pick A Part supplied with recently departed....


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what that noise is at around 23 seconds in the video? It sounds pretty nice until that whine comes about. I wanted to say a supercharger, but I'd like to imagine the supercharger whine doesn't make people want to destroy the car.
YouTube - 2005 GTO 6.0 SEXY BEAST!!! Real BADAZZZZ


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

ppurfield001 said:


> Wing Nut said it best. OK, let's get back to the cars..........


Wing has written a few posts on this thread..... and those are the ones that have me wondering if someone slipped him a Prozac mickey in his Merlot..... but I didn't see that one from him on this thread.



> You guy's need to relax. Try and be more like me. See the good in everyone. Be a force that brings out the best in your fellow man.
> 
> We're all beautiful.
> Everyone has a right to an opinion.
> ...


Did the Government implant a Stepford Wife type chip?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Judge,
> LOL... *its all your fault, that poor goat's been turned out like a Times Square crack hoe*!
> 
> 150 on Rt222... somebody has to keep Cleveland Pick A Part supplied with recently departed....


Lord I apologize, and bless all the starving pygmys down there in New Guinea Amen. 

I had a sleepless night when I first saw it. I have to give the guy credit though, I would have bet he'd a destroyed it by now.:willy:


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmmm.... A history of erratic behavior, indications of bi-polar disorder, a constant craving for chaos and calamity....... and then several days of silence, then emerging calmer, more-together, focused....

Wing Nut is really Britney Spears...


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Next thing coming is flat paint. I went to the Chicago Auto Show today (by train) and there were several Scions with flat paint. There were many young people there soaking it up. I would expect a GTO to be flat coated soon.
I wish one of these super mod GTOs in Black would run into something rear end first. Most of the people wrecking them are running into things they should see coming. I could use some good front end parts.
I will post pictures of the G8, Challenger, and Camero if I can figure out how.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

69bossnine said:


> Hmmm.... A history of erratic behavior, indications of bi-polar disorder, a constant craving for chaos and calamity....... and then several days of silence, then emerging calmer, more-together, focused....
> 
> Wing Nut is really Britney Spears...


I certainly appreciate the comparison to the beautiful and talented miss Spears but you have it all wrong. Well, I don't actually mean to say you're wrong but.....there may be a different way to interpret the facts. 

I'm sorry to say that all those nasty, mean spirited posts you've been reading for two years were not written by me. I sincerely apologize for all of the insults, ridicule, and condescending abuse you've all had to suffer for the past two years.

You see, in 2005 I left home for my three year holy mission in Sudan helping poor disadvantaged Muslims convert to evangelical Christianty and fashionable clothing.

Sadly, I had to come home early. The Sudanese were quick to convert but the converts were killed off even more quickly off by their unconverted Muslim pals who had a hard time coping with the newfound differences in their fellow villagers. After the sixth village was wiped out, I sort of started feeling like maybe nice clothes weren't as important as I thought.

So, I loaded up the Land Rover and headed for Adis Ababa where I traded the truck for one ton of wheat flour and medical supplies that I turned over to a kindly local warlord in exchange for safe passage to the Kenyan border and a train ticket to Mombasa.

Two days later I arrived home to find that only days after starting my mission, my laptop and forum ID had been hijacked by an escaped mental patient who is a real mischief maker. And.....well.....you guy's know the rest.

But all that bad stuff is over now. From this point forward I agree with everyone. It will be great. We'll all get along and never disagree with anyone about anything. I can't wait to read all the great posts.

Let's talk about spring fashion. What are you guys gonna wear when driving your GTO's?


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I will be looking quite dapper while driving in my new searsucker suit.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> all that bad stuff is over now. From this point forward I agree with everyone. It will be great. We'll all get along and never disagree with anyone about anything. I can't wait to read all the great posts.
> 
> Let's talk about spring fashion. What are you guys gonna wear when driving your GTO's?


Its getting creepy.... I seriously suspect you have been chipped with this toys programming.... 
YouTube - Barney Doll Sings I Love You, You Love Me 

Put your head in the microwave, set to 30 seconds on defrost and you should return to normal. 

If you zap yourself for too long you'll wind up looking like this.... YouTube - barney the dinosaur-I love you 

And if you don't zap yourself long enough, you'll end up like this... YouTube - Jerry Falwell: A Tinky Winky Tribute


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

So you say? Check out this article and see who the REAL fascists are!!!

IBDeditorials.com: Editorials, Political Cartoons, and Polls from Investor's Business Daily -- The 'F' Word That Liberals Dare Not Utter

Sorry, but the truth hurts.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

fiddler_red said:


> So you say? Check out this article and see who the REAL fascists are!!!
> 
> IBDeditorials.com: Editorials, Political Cartoons, and Polls from Investor's Business Daily -- The 'F' Word That Liberals Dare Not Utter
> 
> Sorry, but the truth hurts.


Very interesting, Thanks for the post. I think I will get this book.


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

that man should be arrested, unless he is into drifting,
but drift is a ricer sport any way so AHHHH!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Drifting has been around for decades and originated with American muscle cars! Anyone remember doing power slides back in the day?


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll be wearing jeans by Gap and T-shirt by Hanes this Spring, but I plan to remove the patch from my jeans, and embroider a small Tommy Bahama logo onto my shirt, you know, to keep 'em guessing.....


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Wing_Nut said:


> I certainly appreciate the comparison to the beautiful and talented miss Spears but you have it all wrong. Well, I don't actually mean to say you're wrong but.....there may be a different way to interpret the facts.
> 
> I'm sorry to say that all those nasty, mean spirited posts you've been reading for two years were not written by me. I sincerely apologize for all of the insults, ridicule, and condescending abuse you've all had to suffer for the past two years.
> 
> ...



You will see me in a white tee shirt and jeans, with a pack of Marlboros, twisted up in the sleeve of the tee shirt to show off my guns.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Bet you had no idea your thread would take the path(s) it did. Weird & wild stuff...



06brazengto said:


> i was in the Lehighton/Jim thrope area, and i saw this riced out gto again,and i had my camera so i took a pic, i know people have different taste but this is just alwful!,


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

ppurfield001 said:


> You will see me in a white tee shirt and jeans, with a pack of Marlboros, twisted up in the sleeve of the tee shirt to show off my guns.


I thought Fonzie lived in Milwaukee, Wisconsin?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> I thought Fonzie lived in Milwaukee, Wisconsin?




Nah, the Fonz is now located in Fairfield, Connecticut. Have a good weekend!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> i was in the Lehighton/Jim thrope area, and i saw this riced out gto again,and i had my camera so i took a pic, i know people have different taste but this is just alwful!,


It must belong to a DRIFT RACER or is that DRIFT RICER


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Its getting creepy.... I seriously suspect you have been chipped with this toys programming....
> YouTube - Barney Doll Sings I Love You, You Love Me
> 
> Put your head in the microwave, set to 30 seconds on defrost and you should return to normal.


Thanks for the tip. It took me a while to defeat the safety interlock on the door of the Viking but once I took care of that and removed the glass platter, it was a simple matter to punch in 30 seconds of defrost, stick my head in, and hit the start button. 

Unfortunately, other than a slight tingling sensation, nothing happened. I figured that maybe with the door open, the microwave energy was leaking out into the room. So, I punched in 5 minutes at max power and tried again. Better! I was hot under the collar, but I didn't really feel transformed or anything. I clearly was on the right track but I needed more power than a crappy consumer grade microwave oven could supply. 

These microwave burns are like regular burns right? I mean they'll heal eventually right?

Anyway, knowing that you are never wrong, I reasoned that I still didn't have enough power to overload the chip. What to do? Suddenly it came to me in a flash of brilliance (and the voices).......Pave Paws! Six hundred kilowatts of focused microwave energy. Why hadn't I seen it before. Cape Cod is only about three hours away. It was 10PM! I could be back by the time I had to go to work.

I hopped in the car an sped off to Otis AFB on the Cape. By 1:30AM I was in position. I carefully rapelled to roughly the center of the 100 foot phased array antenna and waited for the beam to wash over me. 

*BAM! *​ 
It took only a couple of seconds. As soon as I felt the chip release it's hold on me, I loosened my grip and slid the remaining 50 feet down the antenna to the ground. I could feel the difference immediately. 

I hated ricers! Don Rickles seemed like the greatest guy in the world. I wanted to crap all over stooopid people. The thought of bad grammar and poor logic in the same sentence really pissed me off! I wanted to scrape tasteless decals off cars with my teeth. I realized that Britney's just a stupid slut. 

I.....have.....OPINIONS.....again!​ 
I'm back!!!!​ 






 
Skin is itchy. The hair grows back right?​


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> WING NUT.
> 
> Where from the CT Coastline are you from. Only reason I am asking is because I worked with a guy [ till I retired ] who used the same name.


Was that the wing nut that stole the real wing nut's laptop or the wing nut who's laptop was stolen?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Was that the wing nut that stole the real wing nut's laptop or the wing nut who's laptop was stolen?


That whole Africa thing was a false memory generated by the chip implanted by the government....or aliens....or the G-men working with aliens. I'm pretty sure it wasn't Muslim extremists as they're still struggling with tent technology.

Anyway, LOWET can back me up here. He was the victim of exactly the same thing when Dizzy1 snatched his identity and his life away.

And, we've had countless other claims of abduction / identity theft on this forum. Good people who suddenly post incredibly stooopid $hit. Then we find out later that it was their evil kid, or aliens, or da govamint.

This seems to work great.....I'm sticking with it!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> That whole Africa thing was a false memory generated by the chip implanted by the government....or aliens....or the G-men working with aliens.


I believe the chip may have been inserted by the WalMart price dot which would have been Chinese made with lead shielding. Thus making your microwave ineffective.

Glad to see your back to near normal.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Anybody else think Wing Nut should write a book? God damn man, where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Chrisco said:


> Anybody else think Wing Nut should write a book? God damn man, where do you come up with this stuff?


Most likely from watching DR. Phil and a dose Jerry Springer on the side.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> I believe the chip may have been inserted by the WalMart price dot which would have been Chinese made with lead shielding. Thus making your microwave ineffective.
> 
> Could it be this CHIP was implanted in a CHIMP by some CHUMP


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Chrisco said:


> Anybody else think Wing Nut should write a book? God damn man, where do you come up with this stuff?


 Yes. Ship it down here to Jersey and I will buy it too. Wing_Nut for pres..
Campaign slogan: F_ _ K you, and all hail Darwinism.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Now we're rolling, 18 to go. All together now.....heeeave!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Bump for 17 and counting...... I'd pay top $ to see a stand up set of wing in action... errr, or would that be Chuckie?


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

haha if you look closely the street sign in down... 
i came to the conclusion that it means after all those mods the car only went one way..... way down


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

WOW... talk about a blast from the past reading wingnuts stuff again... 15 more to reach a 100... can it be done before 02/2009?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Whats the point?


#86 :cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

this one is not that that bad to me but the should be soild maby an pearl blue or a black and it would look a lot better. and leave the silver effect smaller and a smaller wing some thing like this


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

both those wings look like azz... 12 to go


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

11 to go. That yellow goat sucks balls.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

MJGTOWISH said:


> this one is not that that bad to me but the should be soild maby an pearl blue or a black and it would look a lot better. and leave the silver effect smaller and a smaller wing some thing like this


I'd have to agree, that's a cool effect, but not with the yellow. 


10


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like the yellow ground kit dosnt match to well. Also the vinal on the side im not feeling it to mutch.

9


----------

